# iPad App / The Register



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

http://forums.reghardware.com/forum/1/2011/06/29/virgin_media_tivo_app_snap/

I'm a bit of an apple hater but it really makes me think about buying an iPad...


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I'm not an apple hater, and have an iPad so am gagging for this to come out! 

Really missing being able to access and schedule whilst watching like I used to on TiVoWeb with the iPad. The Virgin web based remote record is just not reliable enough for me.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Never mind the app, I want that EPG layout on the main TiVo too. Channels on the left, times on the right, just as god intended like Series 1 TiVo.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Couldn't agree more. I miss the old TV guide badly.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Here'a closer look at it. Looks like it's just a Premier EPG skinned to VM's colours at the moment.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, I would expect they'll remove the TiVo logo as well.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Here'a closer look at it. Looks like it's just a Premier EPG skinned to VM's colours at the moment.


Oh that looks so much better than what we have currently


----------

